# How much should I expect to pay for a NIB P228R?



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have read that Sig no longer makes the P228 for the US market, but if I were to find one through a private sale ... What type of price should I expect to pay for a brand new one? Because the P228R is rare in our market, should I expect to pay more than say a brand new P229?


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

The 228R isn't all that rare nor that special. What the 228R is however is a German 228 slide mated to a 229 railed slide. They were produced after SIG discontinued the standard 228 and introduced the 229 in 9mm. SIG more than likely had a bunch of left over 228 sildes and created the 228R. I don't know what they cost but I reciently picked up a really nice W. German 228 for just over $500.00. So they are out there.


----------

